# whats a good Western snowboarding college?



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

im currently a freshman at the University of Connecticut and miss being able to board all the time so I've made the decision to throw the icy mounds of the East behind me and move out West to school. Basically i'm just lookin for a nice place close to good mountains with just a chill lifestlyle..I don't need that whole bonehead drunks tipping cars over scene that is so popular here. Just a good place to chill out, toke a little, and board some nice powder runs and parks you know? any suggestions would be great...im looking at the University of Utah right now cuz it seems like its the closest to the most prime resort areas but i could be mislead.....

thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

Northern Arizona University in Flagstaff is just minutes from Snowbowl Arizona Snowbowl - Flagstaff's ski area is a great place to escape the summer heat and a few hours from Sunrise Resort. Plus the Colorado resorts are not too far. When I went to ASU I would hit snowbowl or sunrise on weekends and it was a really fun time. You could literally be hanging at the pool in Phoenix and drive 2 hours and be in 6 feet of snow lol. I never hear much about the mountain but the boarding was always really good and reminded of the Colorado resorts. This was in the 90s so not sure how the snow has been lately but Flagstaff is a cool town.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

UNR, university of neveda reno, is within an hour and a half of all the resorts in the sierra nevada ( about 6)
and is only 15 minutes from mnt rose


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

snowboardin2137 said:


> UNR, university of neveda reno, is within an hour and a half of all the resorts in the sierra nevada ( about 6)
> and is only 15 minutes from mnt rose


Wouldn't be a bad idea if it snowed yr round. Off season in Reno? HELL NO!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

University of Sierra Nevada at Tahoe. 1 resort within a mile, something like 10 resorts within 45 minutes.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

snowdog said:


> Wouldn't be a bad idea if it snowed yr round. Off season in Reno? HELL NO!


What i would really like to know is where does it snow year round, cause i wanna move there.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

snowboardin2137 said:


> What i would really like to know is where does it snow year round, cause i wanna move there.


Oh did you finally get that Bataleon?

The point is: there are plenty of places ( Universities close to resorts) that would be a better place live off season than Reno.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

snowboardin2137 said:


> What i would really like to know is where does it snow year round, cause i wanna move there.


We got Portland State University or University of Portland(Catholic University)....within an hour of Timberline Ski Resort that is one of the only mountains in the United States open pretty much year round(weather permitting).
Or theres Mount Hood Community College or Portland Community College...uhm theres satellite campuses for Oregon State and OIT(Oregon Institute of Technology) in the Portland area as well. All within an hour and a half of Timberline and our other 2 ski spots on Mt Hood during the winter season, Mt Hood Meadows and SkiBowl(largest night skiing in the US i think).


----------



## awurban (Apr 11, 2009)

Come up to Canada to go to university. Your money is worth more here we have good schools and tons of great mountains


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

Anyone here attend or did attend Lake Tahoe Community College or Mount Hood Community College?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

arsenic0 said:


> We got Portland State University or University of Portland(Catholic University)....within an hour of Timberline Ski Resort that is one of the only mountains in the United States open pretty much year round(weather permitting).
> Or theres Mount Hood Community College or Portland Community College...uhm theres satellite campuses for Oregon State and OIT(Oregon Institute of Technology) in the Portland area as well. All within an hour and a half of Timberline and our other 2 ski spots on Mt Hood during the winter season, Mt Hood Meadows and SkiBowl(largest night skiing in the US i think).


+1

You could become a Duck or a Beaver. :laugh:

Palmer glacier is open for about as long as you could want.


----------



## COtoUT (Apr 1, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> +1
> 
> You could become a Duck or a Beaver. :laugh:
> 
> Palmer glacier is open for about as long as you could want.


montana (where i wish i went to college...granted i'd still be a freshman for the next ten years)

utah (u of u or westminster)

colorado (regis, d.u., fort lewis [aka fort fun], western state [aka wasted state] boulder or school of mines-high dick ration, very few vah-j-j's)

idaho

no offense to the az heads in here, but fuck that entire state. 

you guys barely get shit for snow and the seasons can be as short as two weeks. phx is strip mall culture, a lot of people are transplants and keep to themselves, and it's got this weird vibe of a police state (cops are every where with portable d.u.i. stations). then there is the heat... you could go to hell to find cooler temperatures.


----------



## baseline6 (Mar 12, 2009)

Darksky said:


> Northern Arizona University in Flagstaff is just minutes from Snowbowl Arizona Snowbowl - Flagstaff's ski area is a great place to escape the summer heat and a few hours from Sunrise Resort. Plus the Colorado resorts are not too far. When I went to ASU I would hit snowbowl or sunrise on weekends and it was a really fun time. You could literally be hanging at the pool in Phoenix and drive 2 hours and be in 6 feet of snow lol. I never hear much about the mountain but the boarding was always really good and reminded of the Colorado resorts. This was in the 90s so not sure how the snow has been lately but Flagstaff is a cool town.


yeah thats all me right there GO DEVILS!! haha but no literally I wear flip flops all year long swim in the summer and now ill be boarding in the winter...


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

snowdog said:


> Wouldn't be a bad idea if it snowed yr round. Off season in Reno? HELL NO!


Hey what are we gonna do tonight? GAMBLING fuck yea EREY DAY Git sum git it gud.

+1 for oregon cuz timberline is open year round pretty much


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

The University of California at Davis or Sacramento State University in Sacramento wouldn't be bad. Also California State University, Sacramento is here. About an hour or two from all the Tahoe resorts, depending on I80 road conditions. Plus, both Davis and Sacramento are close to everything else you'd ever want to do as well. Surfing is only a couple of hours away, San Francisco is close, Napa Valley is close, Lake Tahoe during the summer is awesome, ClearLake is a few hours north of Sacramento... this is really an amazing area. Davis is a great city too, with an awesome vibe. Sacramento isn't bad, depending on where you can afford to live, but if you are on the Sac State campus or CSU campus it's supposed to be awesome.


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

Reno isn't that bad. I like going to the El Dorado and playing craps there. 

Reno is close enough to the Tahoe area that you could go camping, hiking, canoeing, whitewater rafting, climbing or just about any other outdoor sport you wanted to do. Obviously, as already mentioned, Reno is very close to all the Tahoe area resorts, and you could literally walk to Mt. Rose. Reno isn't a bad place to live. It's safe, relatively quiet and the cost of living isn't too bad.



stoepstyle said:


> Hey what are we gonna do tonight? GAMBLING fuck yea EREY DAY Git sum git it gud.
> 
> +1 for oregon cuz timberline is open year round pretty much


----------



## Qubit (Apr 21, 2009)

Ha, I just applied to 8 colleges and made sure they had one thing in common - _some_ sort of snowboarding nearby. Ended up choosing University of Oregon which is good for a number of reasons, including the mountains of Oregon.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

U of O is a good school, just know from Eugene that your about 3 hours from Hood...


----------

